# Removing service due indicator and spanner icon



## leejohnson101 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a 2009 TT deisel quattro with 19,000 miles. I got the service indicators up so went to quick fit and got the oil, oil filter and pollen filters changed for half the price of Audi.

Anyhow I need to get rid of the "service due" signal in the driver information console and also the spanner icon in the dashboard display.

Can anybody please let me know how to do this ?

Thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## alexf (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the same problem. You can take it of with VCDS (Ross Tech) software.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

leejohnson101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2009 TT deisel quattro with 19,000 miles. I got the service indicators up so went to quick fit and got the oil, oil filter and pollen filters changed for half the price of Audi.
> 
> ...


Whilst I appreciate your thoughts about the price that audi charge, and IMHO from previous dealings with Portsmouth Audi, they do not always do work correctly but surely you have the stamp in the book that counts for when you do come to sell and also for peace of mind and less hastle in issues such as the one you describe.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Mark 2 has a point. Quickfit are cheap for a reason.

Personally, I wouldn't trust them with an old Ford.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, stay clear of Kwik Fit. I wouldn't let them change the tyre on my wheel barrow.

Hopefully they have used proper Audi parts, otherwise the Audi warranty will be invalid.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Other issue is come resale - you don't have an Audi Service History, it will be harder to sell and you will get less for the trade in. false economy IMO


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

leejohnson101 said:


> Anyhow I need to get rid of the "service due" signal in the driver information console and also the spanner icon in the dashboard display.
> 
> Can anybody please let me know how to do this ?


I don't remember the exact sequence but if you look in the index in the manual for "Service" it will tell you how to reset the service warning. One option will be to take it to your dealer, the other will be to press some buttons on the instrument cluster.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here are the instructions for Mk1. Believe same for Mk2..

Press right hand button & hold in while switching on Ign, "Service" should display. Press & hold left hand button until "service " is cleared. This will reset DIS to Fixed/Annual service regime.
VagCom req to rest to AVS.Variable regime.

Hoggy.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would also make sure that any recall work has been done.

There was at least one minor recall on the TDi, I know mine got done at some point.


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had 3 new 3 series BMW's and not one ever went to them for servicing, and when the control unit for the traction control unit went wrong in the last E90, it never made the slightest difference to the warranty, and neither did it when I sold it. All I got asked was did it have a full service history! I think a lot of people think it makes a difference, but I certainly don't!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The only worry I would have regarding servicing by an independant garage would be in respect of the 'Haldex' oil change as I have read some horror stories about them after servicing.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I believe that if you use the buttons on the instrument cluster to clear the service indicator the car will revert ot "Fixed service intervals" i.e. it will give you a service reminder at 10,000 miles or 1 year, whichever comes first. If you want it to continue the "variable service interval" it will have to be reset using VCDS or at an Audi dealership.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't think the button pushing thing works at all, on a Mark 2.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> I don't think the button pushing thing works at all, on a Mark 2.


Yes, this topic crops up from time to time. Whatever worked on the mk1 does not apply to the mk2, the only way to sort it is with vagcom.


----------

